# Ubers xchange leasing



## Donald399 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm in the process of signing up with the program but I was wondering do anybody know if your allowed to take the car out of town with you for a couple of days??


----------



## instagraham (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah but the metro mile insurance will drill you.


----------



## Donald399 (Nov 24, 2015)

instagraham said:


> Yeah but the metro mile insurance will drill you.


Thanks for the answer, I'm in Washington, D.C. I don't think we have metro mile here. Im thinking about getting the insurance through progressive I'm just waiting to pick the car up whenever the contract is ready.


----------



## Jordo (Nov 29, 2015)

instagraham said:


> Yeah but the metro mile insurance will drill you.


whats the metro mile?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jordo said:


> whats the metro mile?


Not sure if they operate where you are, but if you Google "Metro Mile Uber" you can read how it works. They charge for personal miles up to a max of 150 per day, any additional miles are at no charge. No extra charge for Uber miles. I tried to post a link, but it wouldn't take for some reason.
I just checked their website, and they do operate in PA.


----------



## Jordo (Nov 29, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Not sure if they operate where you are, but if you Google "Metro Mile Uber" you can read how it works. They charge for personal miles up to a max of 150 per day, any additional miles are at no charge. No extra charge for Uber miles. I tried to post a link, but it wouldn't take for some reason.
> I just checked their website, and they do operate in PA.


Oh wow. I've never even heard about that. I'm going to look into it more. Thanks


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

If you go on a long trip the most you pay is 15$ A DAY in driving even if you managed to drive 1500 miles but the car is as if you have unrestricted use of it ..you can even take a couple weeks off if you set up the payments to come out of your account. Bank Credit debit whatever the case


----------



## Jordo (Nov 29, 2015)

Ooh ok. Yea I would hope they didn't put too many restrictions on the vehicle because you're still paying a good bit for it. I wonder why I've never seen that until now. Thanks


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> If you go on a long trip the most you pay is 15$ A DAY in driving even if you managed to drive 1500 miles but the car is as if you have unrestricted use of it ..you can even take a couple weeks off if you set up the payments to come out of your account. Bank Credit debit whatever the case


I think the maximum $$ will depend on the individual buying the coverage, just like with any other auto insurance policy. BTW, in Washington state the first 250 personal miles each day are subject to charge, rather than 150 in other areas.
You can apply online on their website to see if you would save money. When I checked their plan wasn't exactly the same as my AAA policy, but close enough to be considered when you throw in MM's willingness to work with Uber to eliminate worry over coverage gaps. AAA doesn't allow any driving for hire, period. (I'm okay because I don't use my car directly for my clients.)


----------

